# Price check in aisle 3, forklift rental?



## WobblyHand (Sep 28, 2021)

Has anyone rented a forklift recently?  I think I could use one, but I only need it for an hour or two.  What does a lower end powered forklift rent for?  I'm presuming the rental won't be that much as compared to the transportation costs.  I need to move 600 lbs loaded on a standard 40"x48" pallet.  Have to unload a vehicle, drive it down a paved walkway and deposit the pallet on a porch that is 3 steps up.  (And more than 3 steps over  )

Or is there an easier way to do this?  I have no idea what a forklift rental costs.  Didn't get to call anyone today.  Online they want to know your email for an alleged quote.   Shoot, I'm just trying to explore options.  If it is $1K, I'm not doing it.  At $100 or so, it gets a lot more interesting, since it would save me a lot of sweat and tears.


----------



## Janderso (Sep 28, 2021)

I have rented them. The local Herc outfit delivers to my home. 
I used it when Bob Korves and another friend helped me with my big mill and 15" lathe. The other time was for my B&S surface grinder.
If you get it on a Friday, you have it all weekend for the same one day rental. At least where I live.
I had a 5,000 capacity forklift and it was $50 delivery and $175 a day.
Well worth the money as it made the job a cake walk.


----------



## mksj (Sep 28, 2021)

Similar pricing that I paid in San DIego county, $250/day included delivery and pickup. If you get it on a Friday morning they will often not pick it up until Monday afternoon. In Tucson, when I checked 3 years ago something like $125-150 per day but the delivery and pickup was high, I was looking at closer to $500. Prices vary significantly and also depends on location from rental yard.


----------



## WobblyHand (Sep 28, 2021)

Janderso said:


> I have rented them. The local Herc outfit delivers to my home.
> I used it when Bob Korves and another friend helped me with my big mill and 15" lathe. The other time was for my B&S surface grinder.
> If you get it on a Friday, you have it all weekend for the same one day rental. At least where I live.
> I had a 5,000 capacity forklift and it was $50 delivery and $175 a day.
> Well worth the money as it made the job a cake walk.


That doesn't sound too bad.  Was it $50 to deliver it and $50 to go back?  Or $50 took care of all the transportation?
All I need is a small one, guessing that's the 5000 lb one.

Yeah, I'm looking for the cakewalk experience myself.  I've done it the hard way in the past, and just can't do that sort of thing anymore.

One more question, how wide are these forklifts?


----------



## WobblyHand (Sep 28, 2021)

mksj said:


> Similar pricing that I paid in San DIego county, $250/day included delivery and pickup. If you get it on a Friday morning they will often not pick it up until Monday afternoon. In Tucson, when I checked 3 years ago something like $125-150 per day but the delivery and pickup was high, I was looking at closer to $500. Prices vary significantly and also depends on location from rental yard.


Thanks for the data point.  Perhaps I'm looking online in the wrong places, but it seems really hard to get local pricing information.  It's easier to get auto rental prices than forklift rental prices online.  I need to call around, just to get a sense of the local market.


----------



## Aaron_W (Sep 28, 2021)

There are smaller forklifts out there, but 5000lbs is a standard warehouse forklift, and probably the smallest you will find to rent. My local place charges $237 / day for a 5,000lb forklift, not sure if that includes delivery / pickup charge but guessing it does. I've never rented a forklift from them, but I've rented other equipment and they are pretty good about renting at advertised prices without tacking on a bunch of fees.


There was a guy I bought a lathe from who had an awesome little forklift probably around 2000lbs capacity and about 1/2 the size of what you see at Costco or similar. Cute little thing would be the perfect little around the house forklift.  

Not the same one but about the same size. I sure am glad this one is all the way across the country to reduce temptation. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/334047850989?hash=item4dc6cdb1ed:g:Ak4AAOSwm1Vgz9xm


----------



## Ianagos (Sep 28, 2021)

Think price can vary a lot before I bought my lift it would cost us almost $800 exactly to rent a bigger lift. About 500 per day and 125 for pickup and another 125 for drop off.

If it was only $300 I’d still be renting most likely 

For reference I bought an off-road 5k lift for about 2500 

The rental we would get was a 15k lift and about 10 or 11 rentals would pay for a machine that was nicer than the one we got from them.


----------



## rabler (Sep 28, 2021)

I believe all Sunbelt wants on their web page is your zip code to get costs, but the web page lists ALL of their catalog of equipment, so you have to call the local store to get actual availability.  And the web price doesn't include insurance, delivery, or tax ...


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 28, 2021)

another consideration is the use of what we called "Walkie Stackers"


Sunbelt rentals has them in NH


----------



## WobblyHand (Sep 28, 2021)

Ulma Doctor said:


> another consideration is the use of what we called "Walkie Stackers"
> View attachment 380155
> 
> Sunbelt rentals has them in NH


That's interesting.  The walkie stacker legs underneath would prevent me from getting close to the porch, especially since there's 2 12" wide granite steps in the way.  Have to admit, they'd be great for shelving.  Website is showing $260/day for a walkie stacker and $350/day for a 3K load dual fuel forklift.  I haven't even gotten to all the add ons, like delivery, insurance.  According to Sunbelt, my closest 'dealer' is over 50 miles away.  It is a price point.  And it's a start, so it is encouraging. Hope to find something less expensive.


----------



## WobblyHand (Sep 28, 2021)

rabler said:


> I believe all Sunbelt wants on their web page is your zip code to get costs, but the web page lists ALL of their catalog of equipment, so you have to call the local store to get actual availability.  And the web price doesn't include insurance, delivery, or tax ...


With me as the lift operator, yeah, I'm going to get the insurance!


----------



## rabler (Sep 28, 2021)

WobblyHand said:


> With me as the lift operator, yeah, I'm going to get the insurance!


I rented a 12000 capacity 55' reach telehandler from them.  Felt the same.


----------



## Janderso (Sep 28, 2021)

WobblyHand said:


> That doesn't sound too bad.  Was it $50 to deliver it and $50 to go back?  Or $50 took care of all the transportation?
> All I need is a small one, guessing that's the 5000 lb one.
> 
> Yeah, I'm looking for the cakewalk experience myself.  I've done it the hard way in the past, and just can't do that sort of thing anymore.
> ...


$50 total.
You’ll have to check your local source. I’m sure equipment and availability will have much to do with the pricing.
I was very pleased with the cost.
I hope you find a similar arrangement.


----------



## Janderso (Sep 28, 2021)

WobblyHand said:


> That's interesting.  The walkie stacker legs underneath would prevent me from getting close to the porch, especially since there's 2 12" wide granite steps in the way.  Have to admit, they'd be great for shelving.  Website is showing $260/day for a walkie stacker and $350/day for a 3K load dual fuel forklift.  I haven't even gotten to all the add ons, like delivery, insurance.  According to Sunbelt, my closest 'dealer' is over 50 miles away.  It is a price point.  And it's a start, so it is encouraging. Hope to find something less expensive.


My dealer is about five minutes from here.
The extended reach can put the lathe inside your shop and avoid the 7’ door (example)
Even if it’s a couple hundred more, to have a safe way of moving a 3,000 lb piece of equipment, it was a no brained for me.
I intended to do this one time


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 28, 2021)

trying not to beat a dead horse- but they do have a reach version of the walkie stacker, that extends about 3 feet beyond the wheels.

a few pipe rollers and a sheet of plywood makes short work of moving pallets too


----------



## WobblyHand (Sep 28, 2021)

It's ok to beat the dead horse.   Didn't know about the reach version.  Then the fork might end a foot into the porch.  Might be possible.  I'll check to see if they offer something like that.

I've done the furniture dolly thing.  The heavier the object, the less fun it is to move.  Over 300lbs, it's doable, but very taxing for me, especially over paving bricks.

Still looking into a rental.  Also contemplating crazy thoughts of buying used, using it, and selling it.  I have utterly no room for a forklift, so I'd have to get rid of it shortly after using it.  I know nothing about buying or selling used forklifts, so that would be a stretch for me.  Wouldn't want to get stuck with one that was a basket case.


----------



## Aaron_W (Sep 28, 2021)

WobblyHand said:


> It's ok to beat the dead horse.   Didn't know about the reach version.  Then the fork might end a foot into the porch.  Might be possible.  I'll check to see if they offer something like that.
> 
> I've done the furniture dolly thing.  The heavier the object, the less fun it is to move.  Over 300lbs, it's doable, but very taxing for me, especially over paving bricks.
> 
> Still looking into a rental.  Also contemplating crazy thoughts of buying used, using it, and selling it.  I have utterly no room for a forklift, so I'd have to get rid of it shortly after using it.  I know nothing about buying or selling used forklifts, so that would be a stretch for me.  Wouldn't want to get stuck with one that was a basket case.



If the paved path is placed bricks (not cemented together) rather than hard pavement the standard warehouse forklift might have issues. They do not like soft surfaces, even hard packed dirt gives them a lot of trouble. A pneumatic tired option is much better in that case. A wheeled Bobcat with forks could be a cheaper option than most of the pneumatic tire "rough terrain" forklifts which tend to be quite a bit larger and more expensive to rent.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 28, 2021)

@Aaron_W makes an excellent point, the walkie stacker would be of limited assistance

i'm not aware of reach lifts with pneumatic tires
the designs for reach lifts tend to want very stable, load rated flooring, underneath them


----------



## Ianagos (Sep 29, 2021)

Someone mentioned bobcat.

I think Home Depot and similar will rent a skid steer for about $300 a day. And if you get it with the fork attachments they can really move around a lot better than a forklift.


I would avoid a forklift on bricks because they usually have very high loads on the rear tires and can easily sink bricks in minutes.

My big lift will put a 1” divot in asphalt if left sitting overnight but it weighs about 21klbs

But my 5k lift which is about standard weighs 10k and I’m pretty sure would sink bricks. Even a wheeled skid steer will sink bricks without a good foundation.

Tracked skid steers work well but leave black rubber on bricks and concrete. We spread sand to avoid this when we cannot make a mess.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 29, 2021)

I rented a Baker-York all terrain forklift when moving my first shops equipment in my walkout basement circa 1987 . Even though it was an 8 ft door , the side shuttle made it very easy . I think I paid $200 for a Friday morning delivery and had the use of it until they picked it up mid-day Monday .


----------



## WobblyHand (Sep 29, 2021)

Thanks for the great ideas.  And especially for the warning on the bricks.  The bricks are set in stone dust, or actually polymerized sand.  I suppose I could put down a sheet of plywood to spread the load on the surface, especially by the steps.

Will check into a bobcat or large garden tractor as well.


----------



## matthewsx (Sep 29, 2021)

Forklift is one of the tools I miss the most from my old shop. definitely go with a skid steer or tractor with forks, you don't want to have to rescue the forklift. don't ask how I know this.....

John


----------



## Ianagos (Sep 29, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> Forklift is one of the tools I miss the most from my old shop. definitely go with a skid steer or tractor with forks, you don't want to have to rescue the forklift. don't ask how I know this.....
> 
> John



Haha I did this. It was “fun”. Got a little stuck and then had my wife helping me get it out. I was in the truck and she was in the lift. At one point we were almost out but she got scared and hit the brakes and that lift sunk straight to the frame immediately. 

Luckily my neighbor has a tow truck. We hooked up his winch and we’re able to just about lift the front of his truck before she broke loose and got back on concrete. I also dug out in front of the tires.

My dualy f350 wouldn’t budge it. Neither did my large skid steer or my 5k lift.

Moral of the story is stay on pavement.

Also laying plywood can be a good solution but you’ll spend more in plywood then just getting a tracked skid steer without a doubt.

Just rent the tracked skid steer and buy yourself 1 or 2 bags of play sand.
If you are going straight you don’t need sand but wherever you need to turn sprinkle some down. Even a small turn needs sand unless you don’t mind black tire tracks.


----------



## WobblyHand (Sep 29, 2021)

Home Depot for *SKID STEER TRACKED, ROC 700-1200 LB* is $339 + $199 delivery + $51 damage prevention = $588 for one day.  
Seems like that's a lot.  The rental location is only 6 miles away.  Can't drive the skid steer on public streets can I?
United Rental is $700.72 with all the fees.  ($340 for delivery and pickup.) T450 Bobcat.  Makes HD look inexpensive!  Better machine though.

Interesting that many places show one price, then when you click on it the price on the new page is higher, like $60.  Not what I was expecting.  More research and calls required.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Sep 29, 2021)

600 pounds would be pushing the weight limit on my front end loader. A small tractor, bigger than a garden tractor but smaller than a back hoe, with a loader.(~30HP) I have "clip on" forks to fit the bucket, but the capacity goes down fast there. I *have* moved pallets with the bucket, using chains to wrap the overhanging part of the pallet. Not very secure for a tall load, but I have a flat yard so not much jostling. And I can chain the top part back to the lifting mechanism. 

Handy for deliveries without paying for lift gate service. About the heaviest I lifted high was pallets of roofing shingles, maybe 20 years back. Lifted some to the roof, the house has 12 ft ceilings and a 12/12 pitch roof. My loader would barely reach. . . The bucket wouldn't reach crosswise to a pickup but is fine for my flatbed 1 ton. Actually a low sided dump truck, call it a hydraulic flat bed.

The biggest concern for moving machinery is the overhanging load on the front axle. The loader is several feet in front of the front axle when lowered. And the front axle is much lighter than the rear. A "box blade" makes a good counterweight aft. An old tractor, I just have manual steering and the ground to work on. No bricks or paving. Living in an urban environment, I only have a quarter acre back yard. Overbearing sure, but I do have several acres up country and it does get used. Or did, before this last stroke. . . I know that what I have and what you need is not always a match. Just an idea for a possible friend. A rubber tired loader is just another option.

.


----------



## Aaron_W (Sep 29, 2021)

Another possibility might be a rollback wrecker. Some have mentioned them for moving a large machine. Depending on what is on the pallet they may be able to winch it onto the flatbed, and they have some ability to move the bed backwards so if it is just a few feet may be able to back up and put it on the porch. Advantage to this is you are just paying mileage and actual time for the operator which may be a lot cheaper than the forklifts options you are finding.


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 29, 2021)

When you need to reach out a ways, this is the only way to go.  You could set 600 lbs 45 ft out with this one.


----------



## WobblyHand (Sep 29, 2021)

JimDawson said:


> When you need to reach out a ways, this is the only way to go.  You could set 600 lbs 45 ft out with this one.
> 
> View attachment 380217


That would be awesome!  Alas I don't have one.  I'm looking around to find alternatives.  Keep the suggestions coming!


----------



## WobblyHand (Sep 29, 2021)

Hmm, necessity is the mother of invention.  Just thought of this.  I do have a hydraulic cart, it has a 36" x 21" table.  Think it is a 1000 lb capacity.  I still need to bridge the gap between the stairs and the porch.  I'd lower the cart for transport and raise it for the stairs.  Could use some 2x10's to bridge the gap?  I have two left over pieces that are about 6ft long. The piece I'd roll along is 350 lbs + the weight of the pallet.  The whole pallet is more, but I could unload it after I removed it from the vehicle and move pieces separately.  I could use a comealong to pull the pallet out of the car. Maybe I could use a 2x10 (or bigger?) across the house doorway to pull the pallet off the cart.  This could work.  Advantage, it's free.  The cart table size is not a huge mismatch to the pallet.  Obviously I will put the heavy side on the table.

Ok - that's my idea.  What do I have to watch out for to prevent injuring myself or my cargo?  Cargo is a small lathe, a 10x22, which might not be big for you, but it's at about my limit for getting into my old basement.  

Getting it down the narrow stairwell will be exciting, especially rounding the corner at the bottom of the stairwell.  The hydraulic cart weighs about 185 lbs.  Debating with myself if I should bring the cart down first.  Probably make a sled ramp to make things easier.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Sep 29, 2021)

WobblyHand said:


> Hmm, necessity is the mother of invention.  Just thought of this.  I do have a hydraulic cart, it has a 36" x 21" table.  Think it is a 1000 lb capacity.  I still need to bridge the gap between the stairs and the porch.  I'd lower the cart for transport and raise it for the stairs.  Could use some 2x10's to bridge the gap?  I have two left over pieces that are about 6ft long. The piece I'd roll along is 350 lbs + the weight of the pallet.  The whole pallet is more, but I could unload it after I removed it from the vehicle and move pieces separately.  I could use a comealong to pull the pallet out of the car. Maybe I could use a 2x10 (or bigger?) across the house doorway to pull the pallet off the cart.  This could work.  Advantage, it's free.  The cart table size is not a huge mismatch to the pallet.  Obviously I will put the heavy side on the table.
> 
> Ok - that's my idea.  What do I have to watch out for to prevent injuring myself or my cargo?  Cargo is a small lathe, a 10x22, which might not be big for you, but it's at about my limit for getting into my old basement.
> 
> Getting it down the narrow stairwell will be exciting, especially rounding the corner at the bottom of the stairwell.  The hydraulic cart weighs about 185 lbs.  Debating with myself if I should bring the cart down first.  Probably make a sled ramp to make things easier.


8 foot 2X10s will work wonders for many projects. As you move on one pair, place the others in front. And keep repeating. And *kudos for thinking beyond* getting it on the porch. Back guying is the key to handling the stairs. Tie off the top and pay it out to lower. Keeping yourself *above* the load. With the roller table at the bottom to load itself. I use chains because I have so many. But for less than 1000 pounds, a *good* rope works just as well, maybe better. (old sailor perspective) And the best part is (almost) no cost. Necessity is indeed the mother. . . 

.


----------



## rabler (Sep 29, 2021)

What's the diameter of the cart tires?

I'd suggest making sure the lathe is well secured down to the pallet.  Bolted down or well strapped.  The base of most benchtop lathes are pretty narrow, so it'll tip easily.   Once the lathe/pallet is on the cart, strap or clamp it to the cart to keep it from becoming a challenge of moving parts.  And consider putting some bricks/blocks under the center of the 2x10's bridging the gap to the porch. Even if they don't break, any sag will just make pulling the pallet across more difficult. Put a lip on the bottom of the 2x10's on the porch side so they can't slide onto the porch with pallet.

Also, consider how you're going to secure the pallet in the car.  You don't want it shifting forward on you if you have to brake hard.  You may be able to just run a couple ratchet straps out under the hatchback and around the bumper or something.


----------



## rabler (Sep 29, 2021)

If you are going to lower the lathe down stairs, I'd consider getting some 4x4 scraps about 2 feet long each and bolting the lathe to those scraps, so the 4x4's are perpendicular to the bed.  Then those 4x4's can ride on whatever you use as skids going down the steps.


----------



## WobblyHand (Sep 29, 2021)

rabler said:


> What's the diameter of the cart tires?


They are 5" maybe 6" diameter, have to go measure them.  In anycase, they are much larger diameter than the furniture dollies I've used in the past.  Not saying this will be easy, but now it's possible.


rabler said:


> I'd suggest making sure the lathe is well secured down to the pallet.  Bolted down or well strapped.  The base of most benchtop lathes are pretty narrow, so it'll tip easily.   Once the lathe/pallet is on the cart, strap or clamp it to the cart to keep it from becoming a challenge of moving parts.  And consider putting some bricks/blocks under the center of the 2x10's bridging the gap to the porch. Even if they don't break, any sag will just make pulling the pallet across more difficult. Put a lip on the bottom of the 2x10's on the porch side so they can't slide onto the porch with pallet.
> 
> Also, consider how you're going to secure the pallet in the car.  You don't want it shifting forward on you if you have to break hard.  You may be able to just run a couple ratchet straps out under the hatchback and around the bumper or something.



Yes, I am going to have to bolt down the lathe to the pallet.  That's the safest thing to do.  Might even use straps as well.  Lathes are top heavy. I will bring a drill, some nuts and bolts and some fender washers.  Good idea on putting some blocks on the steps.  

I have been thinking about pallet shift in the car.  The idea of everything coming forward scares me.  Have to check the vehicle if there is something on the frame I can attach to. (Without the strap getting cut due to a sharp edge when I need it the most!)  Wrap the strap around rear of pallet, out the hatch, around the bumper and onto the frame.


----------



## rabler (Sep 29, 2021)

WobblyHand said:


> Wrap the strap around rear of pallet, out the hatch, around the bumper and onto the frame.


Strap directly to the lathe rather than the pallet would be my inclination.


----------



## WobblyHand (Sep 29, 2021)

Bi11Hudson said:


> 8 foot 2X10s will work wonders for many projects. As you move on one pair, place the others in front. And keep repeating. And *kudos for thinking beyond* getting it on the porch. Back guying is the key to handling the stairs. Tie off the top and pay it out to lower. Keeping yourself *above* the load. With the roller table at the bottom to load itself. I use chains because I have so many. But for less than 1000 pounds, a *good* rope works just as well, maybe better. (old sailor perspective) And the best part is (almost) no cost. Necessity is indeed the mother. . .
> 
> .


Was thinking of using a comealong to lower it.  I do have some 3/8" chain, but no good way to control the descent of the chain (or ascent for that matter).  Now I need to take a good look at my comealong to check that it will work that way!

Not keen on ropes.  Had a 5/8" rope break on me.  The spring back and whipping was astounding.  After that I used chain.


----------



## WobblyHand (Sep 29, 2021)

rabler said:


> Strap directly to the lathe rather than the pallet would be my inclination.


Good idea.  Might do both.  Hate to have a pallet hit me in the back or head!


----------



## Aaron_W (Sep 29, 2021)

Lathes come apart fairly easily. I moved a vintage 11x24 lathe into my basement, total weight (including stand) was 950lbs. I separated the lathe from the stand, removed the chuck, the tailstock, and carriage. For the move I had several smaller loads with the heaviest being the headstock / bed I estimate at 300-350lbs which is probably more than yours weighs complete. I used an engine hoist to lift the heavier stuff and a pneumatic tired garden cart to move everything. Luckily I only have to deal with one step going into the basement but it is a small door with limited access over a rough walkway. The move was done with just the help of my teenage son who I am pretty sure thought we were going to die.

The carriage and tailstock add up to a good chunk of weight. I bet removing them from your lathe will get the main load into the 200-250lb range which can be fairly easily managed by two average size adults.


----------



## WobblyHand (Sep 29, 2021)

Aaron_W said:


> Lathes come apart fairly easily. I moved a vintage 11x24 lathe into my basement, total weight (including stand) was 950lbs. I separated the lathe from the stand, removed the chuck, the tailstock, and carriage. For the move I had several smaller loads with the heaviest being the headstock / bed I estimate at 300-350lbs which is probably more than yours weighs complete. I used an engine hoist to lift the heavier stuff and a pneumatic tired garden cart to move everything. Luckily I only have to deal with one step going into the basement but it is a small door with limited access over a rough walkway.
> 
> The carriage and tailstock add up to a good chunk of weight. I bet removing them from your lathe will get the main load into the 200-250lb range which can be fairly easily managed by two average size adults.


Thanks for the reminder.  Lathes definitely come apart.  I don't mind pulling parts off, although I'd prefer not to remove the headstock.  The complete lathe weighs 330 lbs, (so it says under product dimensions) so it isn't a heavyweight by any means.  I do know that the lathe weighs more than twice as much as I do, so I need to proceed with caution.

I do have an engine hoist, a hydraulic cart and come along.  The fun part will be maneuvering at the bottom of the basement stairwell.  It's a tight space there.  The stairwell is not built to today's code, but apparently it was perfectly acceptable in 1851.  The rise is taller than the run, it is narrow, and the landing isn't very wide.  So paring down the weight ahead of time will help a lot.  We (or I) will have to turn the corner at the landing while the other person is three or four steps up.  Just going to have to do it somehow.  Removing as much weight as possible, seems like the best way to have a happy conclusion.


----------



## Aaron_W (Sep 29, 2021)

WobblyHand said:


> Thanks for the reminder.  Lathes definitely come apart.  I don't mind pulling parts off, although I'd prefer not to remove the headstock.  The complete lathe weighs 330 lbs, (so it says under product dimensions) so it isn't a heavyweight by any means.  I do know that the lathe weighs more than twice as much as I do, so I need to proceed with caution.
> 
> I do have an engine hoist, a hydraulic cart and come along.  The fun part will be maneuvering at the bottom of the basement stairwell.  It's a tight space there.  The stairwell is not built to today's code, but apparently it was perfectly acceptable in 1851.  The rise is taller than the run, it is narrow, and the landing isn't very wide.  So paring down the weight ahead of time will help a lot.  We (or I) will have to turn the corner at the landing while the other person is three or four steps up.  Just going to have to do it somehow.  Removing as much weight as possible, seems like the best way to have a happy conclusion.



I wouldn't remove the headstock, but it wouldn't surprise me if the tail stock and carriage account for close to 100lbs. Tail stock is easy, should slide right off the end. The carriage requires you to unbolt the end of the lead screw but you can then just run it right off the end of the lead screw and slide it off the bed. You will need to support / secure the lead screw so it isn't damaged. The chuck is probably another 15-20lbs, and depending on how easy it is to remove the motor, that could probably take off another 20-ish pounds. 

They are little bites but they add up to reduce the load to something much more manageable.

Moving that lathe was my first experience doing something like that. This Mr Pete video was super helpful both in building confidence as well as not breaking anything.


----------



## Alcap (Sep 30, 2021)

I wonder what a mover would charge ? It’s probably lighter then a piano.


----------



## Superburban (Sep 30, 2021)

WobblyHand said:


> Was thinking of using a comealong to lower it.  I do have some 3/8" chain, but no good way to control the descent of the chain (or ascent for that matter).  Now I need to take a good look at my comealong to check that it will work that way!
> 
> Not keen on ropes.  Had a 5/8" rope break on me.  The spring back and whipping was astounding.  After that I used chain.


Look into a 3000 lb or so 12 volt winch, you would be better off. Better control, less human work, and not having to reset everything every 10 feet.


----------

